# need advise on what tools to buy



## luber9 (Feb 7, 2013)

here is my situation i have the skills and the eye to mud and tape and have done it a fair bit on renos and new contruction but ive only really done it with knives and in the last year with a can am tube. foreseeing building 4 new houses in the next 2 years im ready to make an investment in some proper tools. im a firm believer in you get what u pay for and that my time is worth money so money isnt a big factor . i wont be using the tools everyday but probably for a lot of years to come. i live close to the US border so was contemplating buying a complete set from allwall or wall tools. ill be doing most of my jobs solo unless they are to big. with my own research im leaning towards columbia. if anyone has been in the same boat or can give me some advise as to must haves or purchase as u go would be great thanks


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

If you are leaning towards Columbia, you are leaning in the right direction. :thumbsup:

You might not need a "complete set" right away but the boxes are sure nice to have as your first big tools. Think about the 10" fatboy and 12" regular - just my 2 cents. :yes:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I bought a full set of Columbia tools with an 8" fat boy box, 10" box, 3" angle head and a 42" box handle. This set up got me up and running and I have never looked back, although I have added a short box handle, a five foot box handle and also a 12" box. Ya in my opinion Columbia tools are the way to go!! It's an investment that will pay for itself over and over again!!


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm piecing a set together right now, all Columbia tools (except maybe a Mudrunner in the distant future). First major buy was a 3" angle head and a 3-5 foot handle. Next it was what Mudshark said, 10" and 12" boxes. Instead of getting 2 handles for 8 and 9 foot ceilings I just bought the Hydra reach handle. Next up will be a sanding rig (nice selling point on homeowner jobs) and last will be the bazooka. (I said "last", that's funny...)

Enjoy buying your new tools!


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been really Impressed by the *Drywall Master* line of tools, before I would have said to piece together a set with *Tapetech* and *Columbia* (I own both and they are both quality tools) but drywall Master has took the best of both worlds with some premium upgrades and added comfort at an affordable cost. Do yourself a favor and don't overlook them when shopping around.


----------

